# Will I get paid during time off for Covid?



## Introvertedqueen (Aug 14, 2022)

I might have Covid, I’m taking a home test today and was wondering if I do have Covid and needed to take a few days off, how many would that be and would I get paid during the time off that I needed, I only have 6 hours of emergency time and no sick time. But I do have vacation but I wanted to save it for my birthday. I really can’t afford to take off however many days to get better without pay. Someone help! My boyfriend might have Covid too so, two people not getting a pay check sounds like a nightmare right now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2022)

Take a pcr test to confirm Covid.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Aug 14, 2022)

Update: I just took a home test and it’s positive, I’ll be setting up an appointment Tomorrow at the pharmacist


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hope it doesn't hit you too hard.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 15, 2022)

Once you have your positive PCR test, let your HR know and they can help you navigate the next steps for getting set up on LOA and how to get paid.

Just know from others experiences, it may be a lengthy process as Reed Group is swamped with claims.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 15, 2022)

Take care of yourself.
Hope it doesn't it too hard.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2022)

Get a PCR test.
Call your store and tell them you tested positive.
Call 1-800-828-5850.  Tell them you need a covid leave.
Send your paperwork.
Go on paid leave.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> I might have Covid, I’m taking a home test today and was wondering if I do have Covid and needed to take a few days off, how many would that be and would I get paid during the time off that I needed, I only have 6 hours of emergency time and no sick time. But I do have vacation but I wanted to save it for my birthday. I really can’t afford to take off however many days to get better without pay. Someone help! My boyfriend might have Covid too so, two people not getting a pay check sounds like a nightmare right now.


Didn't the post office send you those home test kits?  I thought every house in the United States got three of them. 

Something got really screwed up with my mail and I got a grand total of 15 of the darn things!  Each of the boxes has two test kits inside so I've got a grand total of 30 of them and I will never ever ever use all of those! 

Back when covid was in real high alert mode I believe Target paid if you could prove that you legitimately went to a doctor and had a test taken. 

I hope that you and BF are ok!


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Aug 21, 2022)

update; lab tests did come back positive for both of us and we both ended up getting paid leave. I’m still on my leave now. Feeling a little better thank you 😊


----------

